# Flickering Oil Lantern



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is the only prop I've ever taken the time to put together.
Pretty simple and looks great.

Hopefully this year I'll have a few posted, just need to got thru pics and do discriptions.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/FlickerLantern.htm

and below is small movie of the effect.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Cryptwareitems 006.mpg

Jeff


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Love that How-to, Jeff. Just one question with regards to one of the steps..

Now I think I can do this one, "Now you'll need to put this piece onto the cord with the nut facing the plug end"

But this step,

"You'll precede to puss the cord through the wick opening"

Now, I'm not sure I'm the proper gender for this step. Could you elaborate?

I'm so immature.

(hehe)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great, I'll have to fix that. 
It's just too bad you had to ruin it for everyone:googly: 
You should have keep your giggles to yourself...lol

Jeff


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Did I mention how much I like your lantern?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can do one. If I do about 6-10 at one time it works out to about 1/2 to complete one. And If you buy your parts right, it can be done for under $20.
Hint, hint!
You can add a little distressing to them with rust colored paint and some cob webbing.

Jeff


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a great project and idea, thanks. I just came across a few old lanterns in my parents' attic and thought they'd be great for Halloween, but I wasn't sure what to do with them to make the most out of them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> That's a great project and idea, thanks. I just came across a few old lanterns in my parents' attic and thought they'd be great for Halloween, but I wasn't sure what to do with them to make the most out of them.


If they're antiques, I might think about using something else.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I was just in Big Lots on Friday and they had plenty of the lanterns like in Jeff's how-to for $2.99 each, and they're probably about 11" high by 5" around.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was sorta planning to put a couple of lanterns in the graveyard this year. With this how-to and the $2.99 lanterns it's definitely on the plate!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I was sorta planning to put a couple of lanterns in the graveyard this year. With this how-to and the $2.99 lanterns it's definitely on the plate!


So Otaku, has this been accomplished yet?
Love to see the finished project!

Jeff


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If they're antiques, I might think about using something else.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Thanks but no they're more just kinda crappy ones and no where near 'antique status'. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Thanks but no they're more just kinda crappy ones and no where near 'antique status'. :devil:


 Just be sure, you can catch a decent price on eBay if they are

Jeff


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HalloweenRick said:


> I was just in Big Lots on Friday and they had plenty of the lanterns like in Jeff's how-to for $2.99 each, and they're probably about 11" high by 5" around.


I gota check that out, and have my 20 dollar prop hold it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Big Lots also has smaller lanterns for 1.99, I picked up some the other day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup - I hit Big Lots last week, and they have them for a couple of bucks. I'm going to pick those up and try this project; thanks again.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

We did one of these last year... That glass etching stuff is very expensive, it was much easier for us to go to Lowes and buy the spray "glass frosting" we went with the semi-transparent. it is much cheaper than the glass etching and looks just as nice. Two coats and it was done. Normally I don't mention brands but Lowes carries only one brand American Tridition, if you didn't want that brand for some reason you'd have to try Home Depot or another hardware shop.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I just won these on Ebay for $19.99.
As soon as I get them im converting them for halloween use


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh those are nice...Me jealous!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial. Got a few lamps the other week at Big Lots. Not sure if I will get to do these this year, but do have the link written down for future reference.


----------



## graveyardmadness (Oct 17, 2006)

We did the lantern thing too. We had to build 40, but ended up with using only 20. We posted a photo album on each step by step...

http://www.graveyardmadness.com/gallery2/v/props/

Those $2.99 lanterns are the best.

graveyardmadness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

looks like you got your how up!
Good job!!


----------



## graveyardmadness (Oct 17, 2006)

Frighterners,
I really like your lantern and the lamp mount. I wish I would have seen it before we built ours. Great posting too.

graveyardmadness


----------

